# intel 830M video issues

## eastshores

I have a pavilion N5445 which uses the intel 830M video hardware, and although the kernel has support for the chipset and I am able to achieve 1024x768@truecolor in X, when I first startx the video looks corrupt for about 2 seconds and then changes into the first X screen (with the small pattern). My real problem is that after exiting my X session, the video is lost and my screen becomes a large scrolling white mess that I cannot recover unless I startx again. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can keep this from happening? I think part of the problem may be a mismatch between my console mode and the mode X uses.. but I have not been able to get the vidmode for 1024x768 to work yet   :Sad:   (any suggestions welcome)  Thanks!

----------

## kcsduke

Hi,

You may find this recent thread useful:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26733&highlight=

I have an 830M in my laptop too (pavilion n5495).  I found that after updating my bios, my screen-blanking problem was fixed, though I still cannot use the full 1400x1050 resolution of my screen (stuck at 1280x1024).  If you haven't updated your bios recently, I'd recommend heading over to hp.com and doing that:  http://h20004.www2.hp.com/soar_rnotes/bsdmatrix/matrix65149en_US.html

Incidently, your laptop uses the same bios as mine.

Additionally, some of the screen blanking problems are being addressed in xfree86 4.3 and have already been implemented in 4.2.99 if you'd like to try out the CVS builds.  Again, I'd recommend taking a look at that thread above.  Good luck!

----------

## eastshores

kcsduke,  I went to the link you provided, and flashed my BIOS and that fixed the issue I was having with the video display! Thank you very much for the assistance. As a side effect, it also increased the display area of my console, although I haven't managed to get 1024x768 as a mode yet. Thanks again

----------

